# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  ضريح الإمام الحسن (ع) قبل الهدم !!!!!!!

## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد



اللهم صلّ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف يا كريم 

( في بيوت اذن الله ان ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه يسبح له فيها بالغدو والاصال ) 

هكذا رفعت سلالة بني أمية البيوت التي أذن الله لها أن ترفع 

نترككم مع الصوره 




هذا ماغاب عنّا ولم نراه !!

هذا هو السياج المذهّب الذي كان على قبور أئمة البقيع ( عليهم السلام ) 

هذا هو الذي هدمه الوهابية التكفيريين ( لعن ) - صورة نادرة جداً






صورة قديمة لضريح قبور أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) 

في البقيع بالمدينة المنورة والذي تم هدمه من

قبل التكفيريين من أتباع بن عبدالوهاب






صورة قديمة لقبر أم المؤمنين السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد

زوج النبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه وآله )

قبل الهدم الذي أشرف عليه الوهابية

فيما بعد فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون






السلام عليكم أئمة الهدى و على أرواحكم و أجسادكم 

و حضوركم و غيابكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

و اللعن الدائم على أعدائكم و من نصب لكم 

من الأولين و الآخرين 
منقول

----------


## خادم البتول

الا لعنة الله على الوهابية وعلى النواصب وكل من يبغض آل بيت النبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الصور الرائعه
الا لعنة الله على الوهابية وعلى النواصب وكل من يبغض آل بيت النبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_خادم البتول_
_لحن الوفاء_

_لاهنتما أعزائي على المرور_

----------


## عاشق الحرية

تسلم يمناكِ على الصور

السلام عليكم أئمة الهدى و على أرواحكم و أجسادكم 

و حضوركم و غيابكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

و اللعن الدائم على أعدائكم و من نصب لكم 

من الأولين و الآخرين 

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_عاشق الحرية_
_مشكوووووور أخووووي على المرور_
_لا عدمناكـ..,,,_

----------


## بحر الشرق

مشكور اخوي على الصور 
لعنة    الله الدائمه على من هدم القبور

----------


## الملكــــه

مشكووووووووووووووووره

----------


## ابو طارق

* اللعن الدائم على أعدائكم و من نصب لكم 

من الأولين و الآخرين*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_بحر الشوق_
_الملكة_
_محمود سعد_
_كم يسعدني مروركم_
_فلا تبخلوا علي من ردودكم_
_جزيتم خيرا على المرور الكريم_
_لا هنتم أعزائي_
_دمتم بود_

----------

